# Finally pictures of new parrot ...frm Menagarie



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ...I went there for snails quite some time ago .....
and what I ended up with was a ringneck parrot female ....her name is lolly ? , she does not like any adults or big people and this is perfect as I dont want little people touching my parrot and now julie dont want anyone touching hers (I think shes training it to bite us lol)

lolly and julie are funny together , lolly will ring her bell when she wants her and julie goes running she can take her out and walk around with her and lolly loves it .
So now I wait till after bedtime to take my parrot out! im sure they would fight for sure .
We got a excellent price for her at *Menagarie* ! omg I love that store|~


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh she does talk ... and verry funny at THAT!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

aaargghhh...she needs a pirate eye patch


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

she is laughting and now wants to pull out the sewing machine to make one lol

you saw my parrot right ? she is finicky and fussy just like mommy ..


----------

